# minicomponente aiwa nsx-s50



## santiagobozzini (Nov 12, 2007)

hola gente, tengo este equipo musical, y estoy proximo a actualizar mi pc.
Al principio queria comprar un sistema de audio 2.1 edifier para usar con la compu, pero despues me percate que tengo un buen par de bafles en mi minicomponente (que casi no uso) asi que se me ocurrio ver si podia usarlos con la compu.
Como no tengo mas el manual, recurri a la vasta red de información y me consegui un manual de servicio del aiwa nsx-s50 y obtuve los siguiente datos:
SPEAKER SYSTEM SX-FNS50
cabinet type 3 way, bass reflex with surround speaker (magnetic shield type)
SPEAKERS woofer: 160mm cone type, tweeter: 80mm cone type, super tweeter: 20mm ceramic type, surround speaker: 80mm
impedance: front speaker 6 ohms, surround speaker16ohms
output sound pressure level 87dB/W/m
dimensions (Wx)250 x 304 x 288 mm

AMPLIFIER SECTION power output
rated: 60w + 60w (6 ohms, THD 1%, 1KHz/DIN 45500)
reference: 75w + 75w (6 ohms, THD 10%, 1KHz/DIN 45324)
din music power: 180w + 180w

bueno, el tema es el siguiente: mucha idea de electronica no tengo, apenas si tengo experiencia con el soldador, pero si hay que soldar y armar algo me animo.
Tengo entendido que este par de bafles es el equivalente que hoy dia llamamos sistema 5.1
Los cables que salen de cada bafle son uno doble, que termina en una ficha RCA (supongo que es el que corresponde al sistema surround) y despues salen 2 cables mas finitos que se conectan detras del equipo.
Hice este mensaje para saber si alguno de ustedes hizo algun proyecto con este par de bafles, o en todo caso si me pueden dar ayuda sobre los temas que deberia buscar para tratar de armar mi proyecto.
A lineas generales, qué necesito? sería una fuente y un amplificador? o hace falta mas circuitos?
cualquier aporte es agradecido enormemente. gracias por la buena onda de (al menos) haber leido hasta el final mi mensaje


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 15, 2007)

hola ese equipo tiene entrdas de video o auxiliar pss lo unico que te hace falta es conectar esos cbles que generalmente son RCA y ponerle un PLUG para la computadora y listienes un excelente sistema de sonido 10000 veses mejor que el edifiel 

otra posibilidad si no quieres usar e equipo puedes hacer un amplificador lo que mas te recomiendo para esos bafles son algun integrado del tipo STK4142ll que es el que trae el equipo y que es lo que mas te los va a hacer sonar saludos


----------

